# Printer



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm after recommendations for a new printer that I can connect to my iPad but also one that uses reasonably priced ink that is available in the Estepona area.Tia.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> I'm after recommendations for a new printer that I can connect to my iPad but also one that uses reasonably priced ink that is available in the Estepona area.Tia.


I got an Epson from Carrefour Estepona. It cost 60 euros and is wireless. I can print from my IPad via Airwhatever it's called.

When the cartridges ran out I bought compatibles online and despite Epson's dire warnings they are perfectly OK.

PS If you buy one and it doesn't meet your expectations I deny any liability


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you Mary could you let me have the model number please?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> Thank you Mary could you let me have the model number please?


It's an XP-312.

I bought a printer, HP, for a lower price earlier this year and it stopped working after a few months. I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of taking it back and complaining so bought the Epson which seems OK so far. It scans and copies too.

Sometimes I buy stuff from amazon.es, have a look there. I bought my Motorola smartphone, a Moto4g4, less than 200 euros from amazon,es .It beats IPhone hands down. If you -or anyone - needs a new mobile, it's worth a look. £120 in the UK.
Whereas iPhone 6.......


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

amespana said:


> I'm after recommendations for a new printer that I can connect to my iPad but also one that uses reasonably priced ink that is available in the Estepona area.Tia.


If you are looking for a printer have a look in Worten.They have some SAMSUNG CLP-360 laser printers in at 109euros and they are far superior to any ink printer.at one time laser printers were very expensive but like anything prices have come down.I use mine for my macbook pro and my ipad and also my power mac.Best thing I ever did changing over to a laser printer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have just bought a Brother DCP-7055 laser printer - from Amazon.es €88.83 including P&P and two toner cartridges for €16.98

Seems to work fine - it also scans and copies


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

I've purchased many electronics and my laser printer from redcoon. They have a Brother HL-1110 for 63 euros. So nice not having to pay for those overpriced ink cartridges!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We have a wireless canon MG3150 (all-in-one) - works brilliantly.

Cost very little and the ink is cheap if you buy compatibles.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GuyverII said:


> I've purchased many electronics and my laser printer from redcoon. They have a Brother HL-1110 for 63 euros. So nice not having to pay for those overpriced ink cartridges!


Amazon.es have it at €61.84 including shipping


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The OP did state 'in the Estepona area'.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> The OP did state 'in the Estepona area'.


Amazon.es is!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Amazon.es is!


Agreed...but you have to wait!!!


----------

